# Steroids.



## JordanYek (May 12, 2012)

What I really hate about when I first started training was the fact I thought supps would work magic for me, I never sorted my diet out and basically yo-yo'd for a year, the past year I've read up a bit more on the effects training can do and diet, and implemented it in the past couple of weeks, seeing good changes already.

I've never used steroids and certainly don't plan to (and dont have anything against people who do), but I feel that 99% of users are just using it thinking it will have a magic effect on them, if you have trained and got everything in check, reaching what you believe is your absolute potential, then I think if you decide to go up a level onto the gear then fine, thats your goal.

But most people just get on it to BE on it, if that makes sense? In my experience anyway, it shocks me the condition of some people that start using it, and the age of them aswell.

Each to their own but as I say surely just going on it to try and GET BIG QUICK is a bad move? Especially considering all the sides that can come with it, if you have it planned out and you've moved to the next level, fine. But I can count those people on one hand I think.

What are your views?

(Not having a go its just an honest opinion & I havnt got anything against anyone that uses it incase anyone is thinking that).


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

how can you feel 99% of users think that, majority i know and from this site are in the know how.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

mate i understand why you would think that.

being natty during the beginning you make great gains fast and then after some years of training it tappers down and becomes difficult and slow to make gains.

you also have to consider everyone has different genetics, you can only get as big as your genetics will allow.

those people that get on AAS because they just want to be on it or think its miracle grow are the uneducated AAS abusers, yes i said abusers. they are the people that give responsible educated AAS users a bad name.

responsible and educated AAS users know that without correct diet/training hard and adequate rest AAS are a waste of money and not much help.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

After not really reading that book you wrote, I think I'll come off steroids and become small and weak....................or maybe not lol


----------



## JordanYek (May 12, 2012)

99% of people in general, obviously people on here are alot more clued up but there are thousands of people who just use it to get big asap, I dont have any problem with anyone who knows what they are doing and has fully researched it, like I said in my post, but I think I'm not far out in saying the majority of younger users do just start because they want to get big, without researching it or even having a decent diet plan.


----------



## JordanYek (May 12, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> mate i understand why you would think that.
> 
> being natty during the beginning you make great gains fast and then after some years of training it tappers down and becomes difficult and slow to make gains.
> 
> ...


couldnt have worded it better mate


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

jordanyek said:


> 99% of people in general, obviously people on here are alot more clued up but there are thousands of people who just use it to get big asap, I dont have any problem with anyone who knows what they are doing and has fully researched it, like I said in my post, but I think I'm not far out in saying the majority of younger users do just start because they want to get big, without researching it or even having a decent diet plan.


i was one of the 99%, but i blame my mate...its like anything, short cuts are the most attractive, same with recreational drugs, if someo tells you they have some new drug which will blow your mind youll take it without caring about sides...steroids in theory sound amazing but they should come with warning stickers like cigs saying 'if you dont train and diet correctly, you will be like a balloon without its air after cycle


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

jordanyek said:


> 99% of people in general, obviously people on here are alot more clued up but there are thousands of people who just use it to get big asap, I dont have any problem with anyone who knows what they are doing and has fully researched it, like I said in my post, but I think *I'm not far out in saying the majority of younger users do just start because they want to get big, without researching it or even having a decent diet plan.*


you're right there the amount of guys that go on about going on a cycle and getting huge, without any knowledge of diet/training/pct is ridiculous. hence the reason many of them don't get wanted result/ bad sides and don't know how to counter/control them or end up with bad gyno that ends up requiring surgery.


----------



## JordanYek (May 12, 2012)

barsnack said:


> i was one of the 99%, but i blame my mate...its like anything, short cuts are the most attractive, same with recreational drugs, if someo tells you they have some new drug which will blow your mind youll take it without caring about sides...steroids in theory sound amazing but they should come with warning stickers like cigs saying 'if you dont train and diet correctly, you will be like a balloon without its air after cycle


exactly, thats my point, if you've decided to use AAS for a reason such as maximising strength or youve pushed your genetics then there is no problem really, but majority of AAS users are just doing it to get big and like AK said it gives educated users a bad name.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

jordanyek said:


> exactly, thats my point, if you've decided to use AAS for a reason such as maximising strength or youve pushed your genetics then there is no problem really, but majority of AAS users are just doing it to get big and like AK said it gives educated users a bad name.


At the time i didnt know any other aas users so didnt care bout giving it a bad name as i wasnt advertising i was on it and i took them to get bitches, as usual lost all gains but now after getting educated to a point, i keep most gains now


----------



## JordanYek (May 12, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> you're right there the amount of guys that go on about going on a cycle and getting huge, without any knowledge of diet/training/pct is ridiculous. hence the reason many of them don't get wanted result/ bad sides and don't know how to counter/control them or end up with bad gyno that ends up requiring surgery.


yeah I know a lad whos got gyno and might need surgery now, the amount of threads I've seen that say "I might have gyno, what do i do?" if it was researched properly they should know the sides and how to counter-act them, anyone who has maxed themselves out and is going up a level through AAS good luck to them, theyre reaching ther goals.


----------



## Admiral Anabol (May 15, 2012)

jordanyek said:


> yeah I know a lad whos got gyno and might need surgery now, the amount of threads I've seen that say "I might have gyno, what do i do?" if it was researched properly they should know the sides and how to counter-act them, anyone who has maxed themselves out and is going up a level through AAS good luck to them, theyre reaching ther goals.


Well that's just part of the parcel of being uneducated before going into something, it applies to all parts of life.

If someone went on AAS without the research then more fool them, people simply fall prey to the 'get big quick' mentality, but that said we all have at some point (I certainly did in the first few months of training wasting my pennies on NO Xplode etc).

The difference is I didn't get offered AAS until further into my lifting 'career' (which I never took, and don't plan on yet) but honestly, if the 19 year old me who bought all that rubbish back then was offered them I think I may have, stupidly, taken them.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think that also many young steroid users do so because of peer pressure... I've been involved with people who train on and off for twenty years now, and have met many who started using simply because 'the guys down the gym told them they needed to'... and usually conveniently were able to hook them up with a source.

Is a form of uneducation I guess, but i do sometimes think that a small minority of AAS users can be quite bullish in how they tell others its the only possible route to take, and that can contribute to the lack of education.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> I think that also many young steroid users do so because of peer pressure... I've been involved with people who train on and off for twenty years now, and have met many who started using simply because 'the guys down the gym told them they needed to'... and usually conveniently were able to hook them up with a source.
> 
> Is a form of uneducation I guess, but i do sometimes think that a small minority of AAS users can be quite bullish in how they tell others its the only possible route to take, and that can contribute to the lack of education.


Yeah this is definitely true to a point. I train in a few small local spit and sawdust type gyms where you get local lads from school/same estate etc who are selling AAS and pushing it on others telling them its how to get big etc etc. Not sure I've ever heard a conversation about AI's PCT from a lot of these lads either they are in it to make money and thats when it does become very dangerous...


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

But steroids are magic:wub:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

every one to there own i say, we will all do wat we want to do in the end.


----------



## KS_manchester (May 27, 2012)

I am 36, 6ft 4, 245lbs and have been training naturally with a nailed diet and training regime for approx 3 years.

Yes, i wanted to get big and to some degree i have by resting training and eating well.

Gains have been slow to medium but i have gained some good muscle.

I think being 35 i have given the natural path a go and enjoy it without worry.

I lack that 'steroid' definition and extra size that's makes you think "that guys on gear".

I have researched all about the human endocrine system, hormones, pros and cons of numerous hormonal compounds for increasing testosterone, Post Cycle Therapy medications, AIs, supporting supplements, methods of training for steroid gains, etc.

Although i am excited about the next level of physique hormones will provide, i am still worried about using them due to potential risks and effects on DNA etc.

I can't believe the folks that take 'steroids', drink and party, don't eat, have no PCT, or have no background in a good training lifestyle.

Steroids should never be the first option, under normal circumstances, nor should they be the choice of people younger than 25 ish.

I am preparing to run my first cycle in about a month and have reached out to many experienced users for advice.on perfecting my cycle.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

It seems to me (maybe it's personal) that there is a lack of good examples of natty bodybuilding out there compared to the gear pics. There aren't many good pics of natty transformations that are good and or popular as people on gear. Yeah, I've seen a few amazing natty transformations but there is no verification from the poster being 100% honest on if they used or not. People compare the gear pics, see more widespread better results and jump on that bandwagon.

If there were more natty progress pictures i'm sure people would work hard when people can see there are good examples out there. The gear before/after threads are quite dramatic as of the use of anabolic substances!

It's just getting that 'asthetic' look is hard for nattys as when you cut down, first thing to go is muscle so it's really tough for nattys. This is why i have the greatest respect for the nattys out there.


----------

